# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ku mund ta marre kete softe te lire

## mimik

Pershendetje, kam nje disk ne formatin mp3 dua ta kthej ne CDA, ku mund te gjej nje softe qe te bej konvertim e audios  ne formatin e mesiperm,  pra nga MP3 ne CDA. Ju faleminderit

----------


## NIKOLA TESLA

http://thepiratebay.se/search/Converter%20audio/0/99/0

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

Windows Media Player



http://www.freac.org/index.php/en/do...61-freac-1021a

----------

